# Good to Better to Best XLR Connectors



## les_garten

I'm looking to Go Balanced on all my Cans.

 I'm looking for a rating of XLRs from Neutrik XX at the bottom on up to best with Neutrik XX rated as Good. Not interested in Solely Cosmetics, looking for Quality first.

 How wold you guys tier them?

 .


----------



## FallenAngel

Neutrik XX is my favorite XLR.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neutrik XX is my favorite XLR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But it's only rated GOOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## dbfreak

In my opinion, Amphenol are heavy duty and very well made.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dbfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my opinion, Amphenol are heavy duty and very well made._

 

Better or equal to neutrik?

 .


----------



## dbfreak

In my opinion, better.

 Check it out: http://www.amphenolaudio.com/


----------



## Ynis Avalach

In my opinion and everyone deserves his own oipinion the XX-HE from Neutrik are the very best, I didn't try the Amphenol ones, but I tried XX, silver and gold and have currently the Furutech Rhodium jacks on my B22, and I find them awful. They're great looking, but the tolerances during making these seem to be , mmh, how can I put this delicatly, not sooo small. 
 Neutrik XX-HE rocks!
 And as jacks Neutrik NC3FD-LX-HE


----------



## apatN

You can't really go wrong with the Neutrik ones I think. They are probably the most used in the entire industry.


----------



## FallenAngel

Yeah baby, Neutrik XX all the way!

 Side note : ever noticed how the higher-end you get the less people care about such nuances as connectors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trend?


----------



## apatN

^ Yeah, well there is a difference between pro-audio and audiphile-audio..


----------



## John E Woven

I like the Furutech 601M plugs a lot. 

 bit pricy though.


----------



## pabbi1

x2 on the Furutech 601m(r), but looking very seriously at the Xhadow for the hd800 reterminations.

Xhadow XLR Plugs

 That said, Neutrik has always served very well in past days, so, there are no bad choices here - just good, bling, and blingtard.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ynis Avalach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my opinion and everyone deserves his own oipinion the XX-HE from Neutrik are the very best, I didn't try the Amphenol ones, but I tried XX, silver and gold and have currently the Furutech Rhodium jacks on my B22, and I find them awful. They're great looking, but the tolerances during making these seem to be , mmh, how can I put this delicatly, not sooo small. 
 Neutrik XX-HE rocks!
 And as jacks Neutrik NC3FD-LX-HE_

 

Thanx for that info! I thought all the XX's were the same.

 Very Useful info

 .


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the Furutech 601M plugs a lot. 

 bit pricy though._

 

These and the Neutrik are in my pool of consideration. The Neutrik look like well built and designed stuff. The question I have about the Furutechs is I didn't see much info on what's in the Jack/Plug on the website. The Neutrik have a nice cutaway of what you are getting. Kinda like they are proud of their engineering!

 .


----------



## Punnisher

I have some XX xlr connectors, male and female. I got some high end neutrik 1/4" connectors too. The quality was way above what I was expecting. I'd use them for any application for sure.

 Though I have not used any other brands.


----------



## Ynis Avalach

here you go (for the Gold version)





 actually I have to admit, this picture is not mine, so do I have to say it's copyright protected by Furutech, or do I have to delete it again?
 Greetz Ava


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ynis Avalach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here you go (for the Gold version)




 actually I have to admit, this picture is not mine, so do I have to say it's copyright protected by Furutech, or do I have to delete it again?
 Greetz Ava_

 

Hmmm, looks like Fluff to me!

 .


----------



## moray james

I find that the Vampire xlr's eat up and spit out the neutriks.


----------



## qusp

for cable mounts XLO are very good for the money if you can put up with the purple bits :shakes head: some of the furutech stuff is nice, but I do find them to be a bit overrated. the vampire is indeed very nice stuff for the $$, but I prefer the XLO., easy to use, solid construction and quality materials. the neutrik XX are very good though


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for cable mounts XLO are very good for the money if you can put up with the purple bits :shakes head: some of the furutech stuff is nice, but I do find them to be a bit overrated. the vampire is indeed very nice stuff for the $$, but I prefer the XLO., easy to use, solid construction and quality materials. the neutrik XX are very good though_

 

Two more to look at I had not considered. Here'a a question, if Neutrek used precious polished metal in their construction with better finished other metal bits, it seems they would trump the all. I'll look over these two.

 Les


----------



## -=Germania=-

The Vampire ones have great value. You get copper pins that are gold plated for ~$14-15/pair.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Vampire ones have great value. You get copper pins that are gold plated for ~$14-15/pair._

 

Heh!
 I just looked at the Vampire XLRs. I thought, Man those do look nice for $15.00. Looked a little closer, I was looking at the ones' for $165 a piece!! Holy Smokes!!

 .


----------



## glitch39

*Neutrik for me.*

 don't forget it's only as good as the weakest link. soldering and receiving connector on your audio chain needs to be considered.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Neutrik for me.*

 don't forget it's only as good as the weakest link. soldering and receiving connector on your audio chain needs to be considered._

 

I think Neutrik should do a bling edition, and I don't mean those Goofy Crystals either. 

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## wavoman

But the most important factor is the potential metal-to-metal impedance mismatch between the plug and the jack. Engineers in high-end instrumentation tell me to always match the metal. So: if your amp does not sport gold, don't use gold connectors on the cable. No one I know likes the Rhodium -- and the reason is because no amp uses them.

 Look at your amp, and buy the matching connector (same metal, same manufacturer, why not?).


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me - the best are: 
 Bocchino Audio XLR
 FOCUS 1 by Oyaide 
 Acrolink CN-XLR60
 Xhadow Precision XLR
 I also experimented with:
 Furutech FP-601
 Tara Labs XLR
 ViaBlue T6s XLR
 Amphenol AC XLR
 DH Labs Silver Sonic XLR
 Vampire Wire XLR/F
 XLO HT Balanced XLR
 Wireworld Cable Technology XLR
 Audioquest XLR
 In my opinion Neutrik silver plated XLRs are te best budget XLR available.
 The best of the best - NO CONNECTOR - if you can avoid it._

 

Some of these toys are quite expensive. Had no idea, but not surprising I guess.

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, they are expensive, but they are exceptionally well made.
 They also look good.
 Try to match plugs and sockets (use the same manufacturer)
 For interconnect - with good quality cable and solder (or proper crimping) 
 they perform very well without housing (regardless if they are magnetic, non magnetic, or composite)_

 

Heh, I thought I Knew what expensive was, I wasn't close...

 .


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the Furutech 601M plugs a lot. 

 bit pricy though._

 


 Furutech are known for having some issues with some jacks from other manufacturers, make sure if you get them, to have the same brand jacks on the amp, they are a way too tight sometimes (I hate to say that, as they look terrific, but I have read a lot of complaints about them regarding that)...personally I like Neutrik, the standard in the pro-industry...


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Furutech are known for having some issues with some jacks from other manufacturers, make sure if you get them, to have the same brand jacks on the amp, they are a way too tight sometimes (I hate to say that, as they look terrific, but I have read a lot of complaints about them regarding that)...personally I like Neutrik, the standard in the pro-industry..._

 

I've been reading that also about them. I think some sold recently in the FS forum for that reason.

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## matthewcarlrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...personally I like Neutrik, the standard in the pro-industry..._

 


 I totally agree here, good enough for the studio, good enough for home!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ynis Avalach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my opinion and everyone deserves his own oipinion the XX-HE from Neutrik are the very best, I didn't try the Amphenol ones, but I tried XX, silver and gold and have currently the Furutech Rhodium jacks on my B22, and I find them awful. They're great looking, but the tolerances during making these seem to be , mmh, how can I put this delicatly, not sooo small. 
 Neutrik XX-HE rocks!
 And as jacks Neutrik NC3FD-LX-HE_

 

Hi,
 I looked again at the XX and the XX-HE. I see that the HE are High Temp, but couldn't see much else. Can you elaborate about the differences?

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## FallenAngel

Not that I don't think it's worth it to go with quality connectors, but before blowing a ton of money on connectors, would it not be wise to look into the connectors on the gear you're actually connecting as well as the internal wiring of that gear? Just food for thought.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that I don't think it's worth it to go with quality connectors, but before blowing a ton of money on connectors, would it not be wise to look into the connectors on the gear you're actually connecting as well as the internal wiring of that gear? Just food for thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've already ate that Food!

 .


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exclusive version of standard XX Series
 Valuable velour chromium plating-extra smooth finish shell
 Extra high temperature resistant insulator material_

 

I read that. Doesn't tell me much about why there is a huge difference in cost. I'm looking for someone who has used both and can elaborate better than some Marketting description.

 .


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me - the best are: 
 Bocchino Audio XLR_

 

Indeed. Nice to see another fan of Carmine's work here.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, 
 Can You get me few of those T6s XLR male/female ?
 How did You get those 3.5mm stereo mini ? They not even on their website yet. Absolutely amazing. I need few.
 Cheers,_

 

Shoot me an e-mail, I don't want to "talk shop" here on the forum.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... XX and the XX-HE. Can you elaborate about the differences?

 No difference, biggest and only difference is cosmetic.
 They perform the same

 nickel housing, silver contacts - X
 black metal housing, gold contacts -X

 nickel housing, silver contacts - XX
 black metal housing, gold contacts -XX

 nickel housing, silver contacts, crimp termination - XX crimp
 black metal housing, silver contacts, crimp termination - XX crimp

 velour-chromium housing, gold contacts - HE 

 black metal housing with Swarovski crystal, gold contacts - B-CRYSTAL_

 

Hi,
 Thanx for the PIX and explanation. What is Velour Chromium? Never heard of that one. 

 Les

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a nickel-chromium plating where
 chrome is applied over a layer (or multiple layers) of nickel plating
 Nickel-chromium is a very versatile decorative coating that, by
 subtle changes to substrate or the plating chemistry, can produce
 a variety of surface finishes from mirror bright to dull satin with
 a whole range of lustrous effects in between._

 

Thanx! Good comparison shot of the finish differences!

 .


----------



## les_garten

Hi,
 Think I am going to buy a gaggle of Neutrik XX-HEs. Do I need the HTX or HTXP tool to get the bushing tightened down? Is it a waste of cash? Can I just use a vice grip wrapped in a towel? Anyone have experience with this Neutrik tool?

 .


----------



## chris121

deleted


----------



## scootermafia

I really think that Neutriks are the smartest as they have the best strain relief and they really are pretty well made. I wish the fancier boutiquier ones had proper strain relief.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really think that Neutriks are the smartest as they have the best strain relief and they really are pretty well made. I wish the fancier boutiquier ones had proper strain relief._

 

The main reason I absolutely hate Cardas RCAs! If their XLRs are anything like it, I'd never buy them.

 Really wasn't a fan of the Furutech 1/4" and am hesitant to buy anything else by them.

 Really curious about the XLRs that VT4C sells, they look very well made.


----------



## qusp

Xhadows are my current favorite and not as pricey as the top end furutech. i'm looking to upgrade my dac cables with them saw some the other day in the flesh; really really nice connectors. still a bit exy, but look/feel like they would last a lifetime.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Xhadows are my current favorite and not as pricey as the top end furutech. i'm looking to upgrade my dac cables with them saw some the other day in the flesh; really really nice connectors. still a bit exy, but look/feel like they would last a lifetime._

 

Due to your reference here I read the 6 moons shhotout between the Xhadow and the Eichman, very interesting.

6moons audio reviews: 3 RCA*Connectors

 .


----------



## qusp

interesting review and I would have to agree that the eichmanns are my favourite RCA, I use them extensively in my home and portable gear; I use the silver bullet more often than not though and usually the black alloy housings for a nicer look/feel. it was eichmann RCAs that were the first time I actually noticed a significant difference between the 'sound' of connectors because of their radically different design. plus they are made in my home town, so I can just driop into the factory to pick up my orders. (15 mins away) their cable pod binding posts are awesome too if you are into speakers. pity they dont make XLRs. funny I see tghat xhadow make the same claim of their RCA as their XLR. 'the best' the build quality ofn all their stuff IS superb though, but I have to disagree with this statement in regard to their RCA.


----------



## Nerull

Another vote for Neutrik stuff. After extensive searching, I found a nice solution (and they look pretty sweet too) from them. I bought the EMC-type XLR connectors for extensive shielding while eliminating LF ground-loops. I can definitely vouch for the quality of the connectors.

 ~Thomas


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nerull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another vote for Neutrik stuff. After extensive searching, I found a nice solution (and they look pretty sweet too) from them. I bought the EMC-type XLR connectors for extensive shielding while eliminating LF ground-loops. I can definitely vouch for the quality of the connectors.

 ~Thomas_

 

I bought a whole passel of the XX's and the XX-HE's. To tell the truth, they HE's don't seem worth almost twice the price. The XX's are nice bang for the buck here. I needed two sets of Patch cables today, here's a shot of one of the pairs:

Neutrik XX w/Canare Quad

 Really nice connectors.

 .


----------



## freemason

What is the ultimate 4 pin XLR for a balanced headphone cable, money no object?


----------



## FallenAngel

freemason said:


> What is the ultimate 4 pin XLR for a balanced headphone cable, money no object?


 
  
 Only ones I use are the Neutrik ones.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

fallenangel said:


> Only ones I use are the Neutrik ones.


 
 +1 for Neutrik.

 They maybe just "acceptable" for some in most audiophile applications, but talk about price/performance ratio, Neutrik XXs are always the best.


----------



## FallenAngel

shinayasaki said:


> +1 for Neutrik.
> 
> 
> They maybe just "acceptable" for some in most audiophile applications, but talk about price/performance ratio, Neutrik XXs are always the best.




I haven't found any 4 pin xlrs for the audiophile market yet. The Neutrik ones are always reliable, look good and can't be beat for price at that quality, so I'm a fan.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

fallenangel said:


> I haven't found any 4 pin xlrs for the audiophile market yet. The Neutrik ones are always reliable, look good and can't be beat for price at that quality, so I'm a fan.


 

 Actually Norne audio carries this one, the specs is pretty good (if true), but I'll stick with Neutrik for the money value.
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Furutech-Valab-Oyaide-Shure-Denon-diy-headphone-cable-connector?product_id=113

 And Furutech also has their super-expensive-fancy-rhodium-plated connector (as always). Not talking about the problem with rhodium, I'm sure the price will be over $60 for each
 http://www.furutech.com/2016/01/20/12363/


----------



## freemason

This is what I was told by one expert:
  
 "The Furutech one is much worse than the Eidolic, as its pins are brass and not tellurium copper.  Brass is only about 20% as conductive as tellurium copper.  The Furutech one is not a true audiophile product."
  
Also, Eidolic have new 4 pin XLR out in the next month or so that will be black aluminum/rhodium plated/tellurium copper:
  
"Its barrel material will be beadblast black aluminum instead of nickel plated brass (as it is right now) so it’ll have a sleeker feel & lighter weight, and the pins will be rhodium plated instead of gold."
  
I think I will wait for the new Eidolic.


----------



## FallenAngel

That's kind of hilarious considering that the xlr socket on the amp is 99% chance Neutrik.


----------



## Speedskater

It's hard to find a good reason to use any brands other than Neutrik or Switchcraft.


----------



## skilhead

Why should the difference in conductivity of the pins be significant? ...after all they are very much shorter compared with the cable length and also very much thicker, so by far and away the biggest contributor to total cable resistance must be the wires themselves, surely?


----------



## Speedskater

No, and the conductivity of the conductors doesn't matter either. You could use 28AWG or 30AWG with no loss in performance. But there would be problems with the wires breaking.
 What does matter is that the pins make a good connection. The wiping action designed into the 3 pin XLR connectors helps make good contacts. But the 4 pin ones, not so much.


----------



## serman005

speedskater said:


> No, and the conductivity of the conductors doesn't matter either. You could use 28AWG or 30AWG with no loss in performance. But there would be problems with the wires breaking.
> What does matter is that the pins make a good connection. The wiping action designed into the 3 pin XLR connectors helps make good contacts. But the 4 pin ones, not so much.


 

 Thank you for that--I had no idea about any of that.


----------

